# Flash stuck spare wheel



## Des2

*HELP.  STILL GOT STUCK SPARE WHEEL ON MY CHAUSSON FLASH O8 2007. THE WINDING GEAR IS SIEZED SOLID AT BOTH ENDS. I HAVE MANAGED TO GET ACCESS TO THE NUT HOLDING THE WHEEL ON BUT CANT LOWER THE WHEEL TO GET IT OUT. CANNOT GET ACCESS TO THE TO WINDER BOX BUT I CAN SEE IT. HELP. I KNOW I CAN LEAVE THE WHEEL THERE AND BUY ANOTHER BUT THEN I LOSE SPACE. I DO NOT WANT TO RELY ON PUNCTURE REPAIR CANS BECAUSE YOU THEN CANT REPAIR THE TYRE. HELP :lol:*


----------



## loddy

WHAT?


----------



## Des2

*What*

What?


----------



## Chausson

Des2
Stop your shouting.

Capitals means you are SHOUTING


----------



## peribro

I can hear you from my study - but then we are both in West Sussex so that would be why.


----------



## AutoMax

Not being entirely sure which system you have on your van, but presumably it is underneath and consists of a frame holder bolted to the chassis and the wheel in the cage is either lowered by turning a long screw arrangement or a wire that is unwound.
Two possibilities to consider. The screw type should respond to a couple of days of soaking in a release agent if you can spray it onto it, or if you can get at the cassette to chassis bolts, drop the entire unit to the floor, carefully.
The wire type if left without usage or lubrication can sometimes grow together on its reel and the only resort would be to cut the cable and drop the wheel. Be careful, they are very heavy. Once off you can replace the cable with a new one. I do suggest taking the whole thing off and giving it a good clean and lubrication to prevent the situation arising again.


PS I believe that the first two posts were trying to tell you that capitals were considered to be shouting.

Bob


----------



## Des2

*Thanks*

Yes you're right in principal but the wheel is not in a cage just supported by a threaded rod with a saucer on the end of the rod, which the wheelk centre sits in. The winder box is sealed as are the cables, so lubrication is impossible. The bottom box is siezed and jammed. I have a suspicion that a lazy mechanic may have used a power gun on it. The upper box is hidden in the wheel which is the cause of the problem. I have emailed Chausson in France as none of the dealers know the answer. Thanks for your help but I think this needs someone who has over come the problem. Thanks Des


----------



## nipperdin

Out of the dealers that you have tried have you been on to
Premier Motorhomes at Birdham, Chichester?
01243 210163
They are Chausson dealers.
I have found them very helpful with repairs to my Autocruise.
Hope you have some luck.


----------



## Andysam

Des, I haven't got the answer but this is a common problem on Ford Galaxys / VW Sharans. (I used to have one) What's your 08 built on? Perhaps try a Ford dealers or forums. Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Andysam said:


> Des, I haven't got the answer but this is a common problem on Ford Galaxys / VW Sharans. (I used to have one) What's your 08 built on? Perhaps try a Ford dealers or forums. Sorry I can't help more.


Good advice but if get nowhere, your welcome to give us a ring

Peter


----------



## dikyenfo

I always use a blowlamp when things are really stuck and this seldom fails.
When you do get it off get a bike carrier and chain the spare to it .
This works so well and is easy to get at. Weight of wheel 35Kg carrier load capacity 65Kg.


----------



## waggy3

i have not seen your situation so i may not be of any help.
a long spouted oil can with the lever on to squert the oil where yuo direct it, but instead of oil use diesel . leave as long as possible , but give it a shot two or three times over a day or two.this may free things off for you/
hears hopeing it works.
dont do it over tarmac or paving slabs unless you protect them .
roy.


----------



## jud

Des2 said:


> *HELP.  STILL GOT STUCK SPARE WHEEL ON MY CHAUSSON FLASH O8 2007. THE WINDING GEAR IS SIEZED SOLID AT BOTH ENDS. I HAVE MANAGED TO GET ACCESS TO THE NUT HOLDING THE WHEEL ON BUT CANT LOWER THE WHEEL TO GET IT OUT. CANNOT GET ACCESS TO THE TO WINDER BOX BUT I CAN SEE IT. HELP. I KNOW I CAN LEAVE THE WHEEL THERE AND BUY ANOTHER BUT THEN I LOSE SPACE. I DO NOT WANT TO RELY ON PUNCTURE REPAIR CANS BECAUSE YOU THEN CANT REPAIR THE TYRE. HELP :lol:*


*hi des2 think you will have to get into the winder mechanism some how and if its safe use a blowtorch to heat up the nut if not you will probably have to hacksaw the bar holding the wheel in and do a weld repair its difficult with out seeing it . when i am checking my spare i put a blob of grease on the thread's best of luck jud*


----------



## Des2

*Canbt get at box*

There is no access to the box!


----------



## gmberryman

Hi des i've come across this problem before you need to get a crowbar between the spare wheel and the chassis above and put considerable downward pressure on it whilst getting someone to unwind it all of a sudden it will unwind, once you get it down you can apply lots of grease to the exposed cable, it worked for me.


----------



## Des2

*Too far gone for that!*

Tried that its too far gone. Think so,meone use an air gun on it! Thanks anyway


----------



## gmberryman

Try it again it will work.


----------



## Des2

*Oh no it wont!*

The threads are gone, the wheel spins freely, the spindle spins freely, crow bar leverage does not free it.


----------



## gmberryman

I've done 6 or 7 of these we have exactly the same problem on the transit vans even though the threads have gone you can force the carrier down and once you get it down far enough you can get your hand in above the wheel you can then cut the cable and then you can get a complete replacement off ebay for about £25


----------



## Des2

*Ah!*

The Chausson Ducato has a different system there is no carrier the wheel is held on by a plate. Fiat no longer supply or fit the unit because of the problems. When I finally get it out I will need to fit another system. Do you know the description for the transit bit for Ebay? Thanks Des


----------



## drcotts

dikyenfo said:


> I always use a blowlamp when things are really stuck and this seldom fails.
> When you do get it off get a bike carrier and chain the spare to it .
> This works so well and is easy to get at. Weight of wheel 35Kg carrier load capacity 65Kg.


You beat me to it dikyenfo

heat seldome fails to free even the most siezed parts. Obviously dont burn through te type or fuel lines but a blowlamp on the bolt for a few mins should shift it. One thing to say is when you do get it free grease all the threads on everything with some copper grease.

Phill


----------



## goldi

Morning folks,


This is a timely reminder to me to check the mechanism on mine before I set off anywhere, especialy after the winter . 



norm


----------



## G4EKF

The problem with rusted fittings under the chassis can easily be prevented with Denso Tape. This is a tape used offshore to prevent rusting of important components. A very strong tape impregnated with heavy waxes, use it on brake lines and fitting and will last years. I have seen it in Plumbers merchants and comes in a roll costing about £5.00, a roll will cover everything under a motor home or car. When you have wrapped the components don't forget to squeeze and press it into all tight spaces. This tape does not have to be removed when the vehicle is having an MOT.

regards

Stephen


----------



## jud

*Re: Ah!*



Des2 said:


> The Chausson Ducato has a different system there is no carrier the wheel is held on by a plate. Fiat no longer supply or fit the unit because of the problems. When I finally get it out I will need to fit another system. Do you know the description for the transit bit for Ebay? Thanks Des


 hi "des2" make your own i did for under £30 .jud :wink:


----------



## Des2

*Thanks*

I have the replacement DIY read once I can get the old one off!


----------



## Drew

*Re: Thanks*



Des2 said:


> I have the replacement DIY read once I can get the old one off!


???


----------



## Des2

*Missing Y*

shound read ready


----------



## sallytrafic

Des2 a photo of your problem might produce better answers


----------



## Des2

*If I cant reach it I cant photograph it!*

Really dont think a picture of the wheel would help!
But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## pete4x4

Des,
If as you say the winch is fubar then the ultimate tool is a angle grinder on the fixing that holds the cable to the wheel. 
By your own admittance its beyond saving.
Be careful you don't get trapped by the wheel when it goes though. Use a jack if you have one or timber.

Pete


----------



## pete4x4

Just checked mine, now 2 years old and it's fine however I can definitely get a hacksaw in there to cut the cable and I can also unbolt the winch to pour lubricant in so I'm confused how yours is fitted


----------



## Des2

*The other end*

The problem was with the winder now sorted but the other end which is within the wheel and inaccessable. Is yours a Flash 08 Chausson 2008?


----------



## Spacerunner

Have you thought of going to Kwik-Fit or other tyre service company.


----------



## Des2

*Done that*

They were stumped. I am going to use a grinder and remove the flange that hold the wheel. Then fit a manual cage as in the later models.


----------



## pete4x4

No mines a swift but the chassis on the X250 should be the same, doesn't it fit just behind the axle with the winder accessed between the leaf spring and the chassis rail just behind the wheel.


----------



## Des2

*No*

As I keep saying this arrangement is according to Fiat only fitted on the Chausson


----------



## pete4x4

ok sorry, angle grinder it is then


----------



## pete4x4

Des, I wonder once you have the spare wheel off could you post a photo of the setup. You are right only Chausson had this setup fitted but I'm sure that was because no other installer had the spare wheel fitted. I had to buy the bits from Fiat and fit myself. So I think our setups are similar and photos of how you did it might help others.

Pete


----------



## loddy

So what happened


----------



## Des2

*Been working*

Bought a spare tyre without wheel.
When its warmer I will remove the wheel using a grinder.
It wont go under the vehicle again, too much of an effort to get it out even with a new system.
It will be bolted on the rear wall as per Range Rover.


----------



## Spacerunner

*Re: Been working*



Des2 said:


> Bought a spare tyre without wheel.
> When its warmer I will remove the wheel using a grinder.
> It wont go under the vehicle again, too much of an effort to get it out even with a new system.
> It will be bolted on the rear wall as per Range Rover.


Just a suggestion......would it be better if you had a bike rack fitted and carried the spare on that.

Most Chaussons have maker installed rack fixing points and would be up to the job.

I know its more outlay, but.......


----------



## Des2

*Problems*

That gives vandals leverage, literal leverage. If its bolted to the van its much harder to get a grip. I do a high mileage as a working actor. Some strange locations. I have had two cycles destroyed by vandals trying to get at them.


----------

